# Free and fair elections???



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Bearing in mind the detention of bloggers, the raiding and intimidation of independent TV stations, the propaganda perpetuated by state media, the (illegal) use of mosques for electioneering and the trial of 12000 civilians in military courts since Mubaraks departure...does anyone really think there will be free and fair elections??


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Name one country where elections are free and fair, if it exists. I agree with Emma Goldman, if voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. Applies in any country.

Bearing in mind what you said, I'm not it's a good topic for an open forum.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's Egypt, so the elections will be democratic, fair and free no matter what


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Do we have a final date for elections? I know the have been delaying it, last time I heard they are set to take place sometime this month?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trvls said:


> Name one country where elections are free and fair, if it exists. I agree with Emma Goldman, if voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal. Applies in any country.
> 
> Bearing in mind what you said, I'm not it's a good topic for an open forum.




I dont think for one minute that you can compare voting as we know it in the west to how it has been operated here in the past,


----------

